# Livingston Dam 3-3-07



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The wind was blowing hard out of the North, but the sun was shining and it was to nice weather wise to sit and watch movies. So I went below the dam to see if I could catch up to some white bass. There were about 5 wade fishermen with light tackle and good stringers of whites. After looking it over I geared up the 10' American Rodsmith with a 3oz cork so I could buck the wind and get up in the current where the fish are. It was a good choice because the waders had the spot for light tackle pretty much taken up, and with the surf tackle I could fish above them. The bite was great for most of the morning and I stringered 19 big sow white bass and caught one small striper.
The last time I went I payed a young fellow 5 bucks to carry my fish up heart attack hill, I sure needed him today. The whites I kept were all sows 13" to 16" and around 2lbs each. It took me 3 stops to rest before I made the top with my tackle and fish. I need to find that young fellows phone #!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

fun im headin to the sabine tomorrow


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice catch you got there. Something tells me you'll be eating well tonight.


----------



## davidb713 (Jul 16, 2004)

call me next time ! I will carry yours and mine up that hill !


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

nice job on the fish good report


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lake Livinston*

I went there yesterday, but caught only 6 for 6 hours. The water was so muddy. I hope it will get better soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wadefisherman, where did you fish from and what kind of rig? If you wade out from the East bank under the Gazebo you can do well with light tackle and twin jigs fished slow on the bottom, barely crawl them along. If you hang up too much use a cork with a leader long enough to drag the bait on the bottom. Sunday I had to cast in the current and let float to an eddy and let it stay still before I could get a hit the fish are so cold right now.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I fished from the east bank close to the dam. I used liight tackle with single or double tail grud on road runner. I lost so many lures cuz there're so many rocks at the bottom. I did not have any floater. I could have done better if I brought my surf rod and some floaters.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

hey shadslinger...

nice box of sandies...

i meet bigfost at mcfaddin last friday and said he knew you...

i live in huntsville and have been searching for the big sandies...searched all of nelsons creek, drove over to harmon creek and found several

maybe one weekend i'll see ya at the dam...

or the beach...

good luck and take care,
rodney


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

We found some nice whites in the Trinity above the lake Sunday afternoon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whites ought to be up their spawning creeks by now, and will stay untill the red bud trees lose their blooms. They make the trip back to the lake pronto, and will show up in usual white bass spots in the lake by late April. SEddleman, glad you found them up the river. The whites have put on an impressive spawning run this year after the long drought.
Rod dwag send me a message when you go below the dam, if I can't go I would like to know what the action is. I nlive close and can make a last minute trip late evening sometimes.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Rod dwag send me a message when you go below the dam, if I can't go I would like to know what the action is. I nlive close and can make a last minute trip late evening sometimes.


will do shadslinger

btw, are ya going to the drum run next weekend??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure going to try to make it rod dawg, I will be down McFaddin way sometime late in the week, and I'm working hard on my crew to go the 17th, hope to see you there.


----------

